# OREA Form Question



## bruceshaver (Apr 9, 2011)

First post from a long time observer. Great Forum!

I'm studying for my ON real estate license and I've got an OREA form question...

Form 502 covers an 'agreement of purchase and sale where the business is in a leased premise.' No problem here.

Is there a form for an 'agreement of purchase and sale where the business is in an owned premise' (and it's included in the sale)?

I'm thinking a modified 502 would work but I'd prefer to work with an official form.

Thanks!


----------

